
SLAC Theorist Lance Dixon Explains Quantum Gravity - subnaught
https://www6.slac.stanford.edu/news/2015-11-18-qa-slac-theorist-lance-dixon-explains-quantum-gravity.aspx
======
jharohit
Mr.Susskind has a Stanford lecture on this topic detailing the physics in his
own unique & awesome way
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9crggox5rbc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9crggox5rbc)

~~~
tashi
Wow, that's a great lecture! It really seems like the pieces could be coming
together on not just unification, but a fundamental (though very non-
intuitive) understanding of how spacetime works.

------
grabcocque
If your theory is not "predictive", it's not a theory, just Aristotelian
wanking.

People that have been working on quantum gravity for two decades and haven't
made a single testable prediction?

Some point you have to accept you've been led down a blind alleyway.

~~~
semi-extrinsic
AFAIK there are currently no predictive theories that combine quantum
mechanics and gravity. Should we just give up then, stop researching the
topic?

And I must say, this article was a refreshingly down-to-earth break from the
breathless stuff that usually comes out of university PR departments.

